# What do you think about this?



## TimelessInst (Apr 4, 2012)

This is the latest build in our shop. It is a collaboration of David and Seth Freeman, our first Father and Son guitarl. We call it an aquaburst, would love to hear the thoughts of players on this kind of look.

View attachment 1361

View attachment 1362

View attachment 1363

View attachment 1364

View attachment 1365


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I like the effect, though brown might be more to my eye than blue. Nice looking work. In a relatively conservative acoustic guitar world, this sort of thing floats my boat.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Jocko (May 17, 2010)

Not to my taste. Perhaps green or red. Stick to the same end of the spectrum. Love the top though.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I like it! Though, it'd be more suited to a solid body.
Maybe because it's not the norm in acoustics that it seems off the beaten track.
That's not necessarily a bad thing though.

Beautiful figuring on that wood.
For myself though, I might have either gone all blue on the sides,
or bursted it out from the middle, as on the back.

Really nice work in any case.


----------



## OldSoulBluesMan (Jul 9, 2009)

I think it's pretty cool looking. Usually when you see an oddly coloured acoustic it's in the realm of the cheapies you see for kids. Nice to see a quality instrument in a funky colour.

Just my 0.02

Matt


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

Sorry. Guess' I'm too old fashioned.I still like wood to look like wood, au naturel.
Cheers, d


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

I have to say that if I were to purchase that fine instrument, I would need to consider the cost of refinishing into the price. Sorry but it is not my idea of an attractive guitar finish - too brash and gaudy where I prefer subtle and dignified to bring out the natural beauty of the wood.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

It would look great without the blue and the yellow but hey, it's not what it looks like, it's what it sounds like that's important.

I do love the name of the guitar - *Aquaburst *:rockon:


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2012)

I like the look and, assuming it sounded as good as it looks, I'd be in to it. There was a series of Ibanez acoustics that had a similar burst colour scheme that it reminds me.

But yea, ultimately it's what it sounds like.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

Put it this way...easy to I.D. in case of theft.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

loudtubeamps said:


> Sorry. Guess' I'm too old fashioned.I still like wood to look like wood, au naturel.
> Cheers, d


Unfortunately...same here.

However, vert admirable finishing job.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2012)

Agreed. How did you get such a lovely mirror finish?


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I like it--I like unusual finishes--sometimes--some make me feel ill, but this one appeals to my eyes 

Not sure why--but it is well done.


----------



## Gary787 (Aug 27, 2011)

any chance you post a pic of the entire guitar. I would like to see thee whole thing on a stand or with someone holding it.


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

Gary787 said:


> any chance you post a pic of the entire guitar. I would like to see thee whole thing on a stand or with someone holding it.


It's such an unusual colour, you need to see it in context.

I admire yourcourage. ;-)


----------



## RandyF (Aug 16, 2012)

Hi David, I will be coming to see you and your work at Sawchyn Guitars meet your maker day on the 22nd. Are you planning to bring the aquaburst?


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Really don't care for blue on a guitar, acoustic or otherwise. Not a huge fan of the stripe/flame finish either. Guess you could add me to the list of those that like a more understated, natural wood look. If the natural wood didn't have enough natural colour/character, perhaps a nice organic looking finish tint - amber, honey, bourbon, walnut, something like that.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Well, boo to the nay-sayers...I LIKE IT! 
-Mikey


----------



## TimelessInst (Apr 4, 2012)

RandyF said:


> Hi David, I will be coming to see you and your work at Sawchyn Guitars meet your maker day on the 22nd. Are you planning to bring the aquaburst?


We are planning to bring the aquaburst to David Freeman day! See you there!


----------



## taylor96 (Feb 17, 2008)

my first reaction was YUK.. But, after looking at all pics it kind of grows on you.. It certainly would be an attention getter.. good luck with her..
G


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

The workmanship looks beautiful.

The colour combination doesn't work for me.


----------



## NGroeneveld (Jan 23, 2011)

I like the back and sides color. I'd have to see a pic of the whole guitar to see how it looks with the front being a natural color.


----------



## RandyF (Aug 16, 2012)

I played it! It is a very well made instrument and plays beautifully. I want one.

p.s. you should edit the original post to add a photo with the whole guitar from the front and one of the headstock.


----------

